# Pictures of Cricket Project



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

OOPS. The pictures may not show up as I copied them from the other thread. If you can't open them, look at the other thread, "Cricket Project a Success" in the Survival Food Procurement forum.

This is my very small cricket project. Produces about 1,000 crickets per week. The bottom two containers are breeding colonies.
http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/...Mom4/261-6.jpg

Breeding box. The container of sterilized soil is where they lay their eggs.
http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/...Mom4/257-5.jpg

Adult breeders
http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/...Mom4/256-4.jpg

These are babies that are actively hatching. The white ones are newly hatched nymphs before their first moult.
http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/...Mom4/252-6.jpg

1 week old. Note the toilet paper roll for size comparison.
http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/...Mom4/260-6.jpg

3 weeks old. Note egg carton for size comparison.
http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/...Mom4/253-5.jpg

5 weeks old.
http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/...Mom4/254-5.jpg

7 weeks old. Ready to "harvest."
http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/...Mom4/255-5.jpg


----------

